# Monitor aus versehen verriegelt, Hilfe! :(



## phoenix-one (18. April 2008)

Hallo

mein Monitor: LG L226.

Aus Versehen habe ich es im Menü verriegelt und nun kriege ich es nicht mehr "auf". "Funktionstasten gesperrt" steht nun da.
Hilfe, ich komme nicht mehr ins Menü. Bitte hilft mir weiter :*( Hab schon ewig gegoogelt aber finde nichts.!


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2008)

anleitung seite B12: _Um die Einstellung zu entsperren,
drücken und halten Sie die Tasten MENU (Menü) und (+) eine kurze
Zeit lang, bis die Meldung „Funktionstasten entriegelt“
angezeigt wird._



auch geil:

_Durch einfachen Tastendruck können Sie mit der Funktion ez-
Zoom die für Sie beste Bildschirmauflösung finden und Sie
können Zeichen bzw. Bilder vergrößern, was sowohl bei älteren
Personen, die schlecht sehen können,* als auch bei Hausfrauen
mit wenig Computer-Erfahrung *und Kindern von Vorteil ist._  

könnte man glatt an die gleichstellungsbeauftragte schicken


----------



## phoenix-one (18. April 2008)

Herbboy am 18.04.2008 02:53 schrieb:
			
		

> anleitung seite B12: _Um die Einstellung zu entsperren,
> drücken und halten Sie die Tasten MENU (Menü) und (+) eine kurze
> Zeit lang, bis die Meldung „Funktionstasten entriegelt“
> angezeigt wird._
> ...


Hey vielen, vielen Dank! 
aber der "Zoomknopf" Funzt bei mir net  egal - dankeschöööööööön!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Candyman121 (18. April 2008)

phoenix-one am 18.04.2008 04:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 18.04.2008 02:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Musst wahrscheinlich einen bestimmen Treiber installieren


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2008)

Candyman121 am 18.04.2008 06:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Musst wahrscheinlich einen bestimmen Treiber installieren


 kann auch sein, dass er die funktion nicht hat - es gibt mehrere modelle der L226-serie.


----------

